# Autoglym Super Resin Polish on top of Sealant



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I need some advice regarding Autoglym Super Resin Polish. I've compounded and polished my car with DA and Menzerna Intensive Polish and Final Finish, then wiped down and applied Menzerna Power Lock Sealant. Now that I've done that and the sun is out I realise I've made a mistake and I should have used SRP before the sealant as I still have micro abrasions! 

My question is, if I now apply some SRP over the sealant, will it 
A) be ineffective? 
B) strip the sealant? or 
C) happily sit on top?

I plan to top off with Collonite 915 anyway, but would just like to mask some of the finer swirls.


----------



## kadii98 (May 5, 2011)

strip the sealant and then srp


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Given that you have the tools to correct and refine the paint why are you considering the srp?


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Luke M said:


> Given that you have the tools to correct and refine the paint why are you considering the srp?


srp can be a useful tool, even if you have the means to polish. my clear is only 70u in places and i have scratches still remaining after hitting it with my DA. I think srp is a sensible option to deal with what remains after polishing actually.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

SPR will strip the sealant and add its own layer of sealant. As it is an all in one product it cleans paint (removes what is on the paint), fills scratches and protects all in one.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> SPR will strip the sealant and add its own layer of sealant. As it is an all in one product it cleans paint (removes what is on the paint), fills scratches and protects all in one.


Thanks. I'll try it one one panel and see how I get on. I'll probably reapply the Power Lock on top of it after and then collonite the next day. The heatwave isn't going to help matters though!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a lot of different layers of protection. I would use SRP to fill the remainders and then stick to just 1 LSP. Menzerna also makes their own all in one type product, which might play nice with one of their LSP's (Not sure if powerlock or colourlock?). I'm also not sure how well other LSPs will adhere to SRP, I know AG HD/UHD and EGP play nice, but UDS doesn't like anything on top, you'll need to experiment to see which works best.

Otherwise, SRP will remove the previous coating, and will help with the remaining swirls and marks. It does have some cut (.5/10) but it's largely a safe product that can be used multiple times without worry.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

True, powerlock probably likes sitting on clean paint, not srp. However I could just top off with Collonite 915 instead, that would go over anything I guess.

I didn't know srp had so much cut (unless you mean 0.5/10?). My overall mistake I think is that my Menzerna Power Finish PF2200 PO234 didn't have sufficient cut. I'd previously wet sanded and finished off with a 3000 grit mirka abralon disc. After that I thought the Menzerna Power Finish on a Lake Country CCS Orange Light Cutting Pad did a good job of polishing it down and removing the sanding haze. However when the sun was out I noticed there are still swirls present. I do have some Menzerna Super Heavy Cut 300, but imagine that would be too aggressive. If I was doing it all over I would reach for my Meguiars 105 Ultra-Cut Compound instead as it's probably better at the job in hand than the Menzerna Power Finish. If the weather was mild I'd give it another go, but in the relentless direct sunlight this week that'll be impossible.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have any experience with Menzerna, but M105 or Ultimate compound on a Microfiber pad should make short work of that haze. Remember, start least aggressive and work you way up. 300 might be what is required to remove that haze initially, but now that it's been worked down once, it could just be another pass with a medium cut, that will also finish down well. You'll need to experiment but I would rather use a proper polish and save SRP for wash marks and non mechanical defects.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Pretty sure Auto Glym have confirmed on this site that SRP has no abrasives. So any cut youre getting when using it, is purely from the pad?

Its a cleanser / filler / acrylic sealant


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

riskypicker said:


> Pretty sure Auto Glym have confirmed on this site that SRP has no abrasives. So any cut youre getting when using it, is purely from the pad?
> 
> Its a cleanser / filler / acrylic sealant


No, the opposite. They said it does contain abrasives.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406485&page=3


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

SRP does contain abrasives. 

It is a cleanser (in this case defined as something that cleans and removes old polish, wax etc), it does contain fillers (anything that is not polished out with the abrasives is filled) however it is not an acrylic sealant (although that does sound cool)


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for that. Now I just need to figure out what pad should I use on my DAS-6 Pro to apply it. I'm thinking a White Hex Logic polishing pad, like a normal polish, and work it in at speed 2 or 3 perhaps.


----------

